# south african spouse with uk husband...moving to spain - any suggestions?



## captain cook (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello 
I am from the UK and about to move to Spain for work reasons. My wife is South African with a 90/180 multiple entry visa; is there anyone out there who can assist with a good plan or the admin route to get her to Spain as my spouse, so that she can stay longer than the 90/180 days. She does not need to work or require any social security and my job/employer covers medical insurance, accomodation and food expenses.
Thank you
John


----------

